

Show HN: Our new staff management software - heyjimmy
http://heyjimmy.net/

======
jamesjguthrie
The software is called Team Sheet and it provides a cloud-based timekeeping
monitoring service through Android tablet and iPad apps.

It's designed as a replacement for sign-in sheets/logbooks. The tablet apps
provide a quick interface that allows staff to clock in using ID numbers and
PIN's set by their manager then the app will snap their photo and the employee
can go to work.

It's much more efficient than sign-in sheets and leaves no margin for error in
tracking worked hours.

Sign up now for a 7 day free trial!

------
jamesjguthrie
We're directly targeting businesses who typically buy/rent expensive sign in
machines, e.g. Fingerprint scanners, barcode readers etc; and those who pay
for bespoke systems to be built for them.

Team Sheet is cheaper than those systems and readily available.

We just launched on Sunday night. New features including a staff memo/notice
board function are coming within the fortnight.

